# 0W40 whats the big whoop?



## Howitzur (Dec 24, 2009)

I bout 5 qts of Castrol 0W40 syn to change my oil for the first time in my 07 GLI... I was told by a few friends who are techs at VW afterwards that I am suppose to use 5W40... I bought the 0W40 for a few reasons: 1. I have read alot about people liking it and that isn't much difference then the 5W40; 2. I couldn't find any 5W40 syn at Autozone or Oreilies. I live in Texas and the temps in winter to summer range from (today) 25 degrees, to 110+ degrees... Did I screw the pooch by jumping the gun and buying 0W40???


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 0W40 whats the big whoop? (Howitzur)*

you didn't jump the gun at all...0w40 is just fine...and is 502 approved


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: 0W40 whats the big whoop? (Howitzur)*

You bought Castrol SYNTEC in 0W40? That would be interesting given that it does not exist, at least according to Castrol's documentation:
http://www.castrol.com/castrol...06933
The only 0W40s that I know of off the top of my head are Mobil 1 and Red Line. Both excellent oils.
There should not be a problem running a 0W40 oil that meets VW502.
robert


----------



## Howitzur (Dec 24, 2009)

You know, It would be nice if I would ACTUALLY remember what I bought... Ya, its Mobil 1 0W40. Sorry! Good to hear gentlemen, I'm puttin that goop in tomorrow morning. Thanks!


----------

